# Man & dog’s best friend: Goose becomes family pet after being saved



## Robert59 (Jan 14, 2021)

CINCINNATI (FOX19) - Last spring, a Cincinnati man was driving in Mason when he saw a family of geese crossing the road. Unfortunately, only one of the geese made it across the road safely.
Now, Lil’ Bob not only has a new home, but also a new family.

https://www.fox19.com/2021/01/13/man-dogs-best-friend-goose-becomes-family-pet-after-being-saved/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 14, 2021)

Such a lovely story, however, what a halfwit that ran over Bob's family.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 14, 2021)

Little Bob sure is one very lucky goose


----------



## win231 (Jan 15, 2021)

"He likes Arby's Roast Beef?"  Not good.

"The mainstays of the diet are grains, grasses, alfalfa, clover, wheat, beans, rice, corn, aquatic plants, roots, shoots, stems, seeds, bulbs, berries and the occasional insect. They forage for whole wheat and cracked corn in fields, grazing while walking.
Canada geese are considered herbivores or, essentially, vegetarians. This is why they prefer ponds, marshes and fields in the wild, and city parks, golf courses and lawns in urban or public areas.  And people often feed Geese bread & chips, which are terrible for their health."


----------

